# L'iBook en voiture



## venise00 (26 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour tout l'monde.
Je pars en vacances et je souhaite mettre les gamins devant un DVD pendant le voyage. La question est donc de savoir 
1°) si l'on peut brancher un iBook sur un allume cigare et si oui comment.
2°) Est-ce sans risque pour l'iBook (PowerPC 750/466 MHz)
3°) Est-ce sans risquepour la batterie de la voiture ( je roule dans une Clio II de 1998)
4°) Quid des problèmes de vibration, stabilité, etc
Dernière info : je pars Jeudi.
Merci de vos éventuelles réponses.
Venise00


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2004)

heu tu dois pouvoir trouver des kit pour brancher l'ibook sur l'allume cigare... par contre pour l'avoir jeudi... 

 heu quel age les enfants  :mouais: ? par ce que ca risque de remuer... pour l'ibook... et c'est pas franchement  recommandé... :hein:

 derniere chose... mais ton dvd sur le dd, ca eviterat de faire tourner le lecteur...

 sinon pour la clio... j'en ai aucune idée. Dans tout les cas, ca doit pas etre trés recommandé... puis je demande a voir la visibilité de l'ecran, etc.


----------



## decoris (26 Juillet 2004)

j'ai trouvé chez un bête revendeur photo un adaptateur 12v - 220v : tu branches d'un coté dans l'allume cigare, et de l'autre tu as une prise! je l'ai payé 55¤...

ça marche très bien, je te conseille ça!

et tu peux l'avoir vite en plus!


----------



## ithymique (27 Juillet 2004)

sur le site apple si tu cherches bien il y a un transfo 12-220v à 69 euros si ma mémoire est bonne...
sinon quelques pistes ?
http://www.carmedia.org/
http://www.divx-car.com


----------



## Marcant (27 Juillet 2004)

Aucun pb de vibrations au moins que tu ne fasses le Camel Trophy !!


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

si il y a un allume cigare tu peux brancher quelque chose dessus sans risque pour ta batterie de voiture (c'est de toutes façons du 12v) et si tu as des problèmes de vibrations c'est que tes amortisseurs sont vraiment (mais vraiment !) hors d'âge, et dans ce cas je te conseille de ne pas prendre ta voiture


----------



## cadillac (27 Juillet 2004)

Et pour diffuser le son sur la sono de la voiture --> iTrip

a+

Yak  :style:


----------



## sylko (27 Juillet 2004)

cadillac a dit:
			
		

> Et pour diffuser le son sur la sono de la voiture --> iTrip
> 
> a+
> 
> Yak :style:


iTrip sur un iBook?????


----------



## woulf (27 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> iTrip sur un iBook?????



sinon on peut aussi connecter une prius à l'ibook, en bluetooth


----------



## Morgane (27 Juillet 2004)

hello, 

l'année dernière, nous avons installé le IBook sur une glacière "souple", surface plane mais qui maintenait bien le ibook (faire en sorte que le ventilo ne soit pas obstrué), posée entre les deux sièges, les gamins étaient aux anges mais il faut pas oublier de mettre des rideaux (nous on a mis des films solaires sur les vitres) et on avait prévu des casques (pour l'audio).
la marque de notre adaptateur allume cigare : AB Soft, Conv140, convertisseur DC/AC 12v/220v

nous avons utilisé le lecteur DVD et il n'y a pas eu de problèmes, et le voyage a duré 17 heures (aller)!

Morgane

ps : pour la batterie de la voiture : recommandation du papa des enfants : ne pas laisser l'adaptateur branché si le moteur ne tourne pas! (notre adaptateur a un bouton marche/arrêt)

bon voyage!


----------



## doojay (27 Juillet 2004)

ils n'ont jamais bu pendant les 17heure de trajet tes enfants? Parceque déja que bonjour la manip. déplacer l'ibook pour ouvrir la glacière sans que les enfants le torde ou le fasse tomber, et puis aprés j'imagine quand ils ouvrent leurs canettes. Alors la moi je sent que pendant toute la manipulation ultra périlleuse j'avoue que j'aurai quitté la route des yeux et j'imagine bien le lendemain dans le journal: triple carambolage sur l'autoroute suite à l'ouverture d'une canette........
=============> je dois sortir la peut être?! Désolé c'était plus fort que moi!


----------



## Morgane (30 Juillet 2004)

hello, 

tu as des enfants? si oui je ne vois pas comment tu peux penser faire 17 heures non stop...
et même en étant un pro de la conduite, tu t'arrêtes pour un petit pipi, non?
le Ibook n'est pas resté sur la glacière 17 heures c'est comme la TV : avec modération, et le conducteur ne regarde pas derrière ce qui se passe, le passager suffit amplement.
après tu prévois : bouteille posée par terre, biberon d'eau pour le plus jeune et voilà

ça c'est de l'organisation!

A+


----------



## Delusive (30 Juillet 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> sinon on peut aussi connecter une prius à l'ibook, en bluetooth


 Ah, la Prius, ça m'interresse là .
Quels sont les services dispo ? En gros que peux tu faire entre un mac et la prius ?


----------



## seniorcanardo (8 Mars 2010)

*SUPER DÉTERRAGE DE POST*

je vais bientôt devoir me faire 2x8h de route avec mes schtroumpfettes à l'arrière, et je voudrais les scotcher devant un flim (sur le cyclimse). j'ai cherché un peu parmi les lecteurs dvd/divx "faits pour", mais je trouve pas mon bonheur, c'est cher pour un écran 8 ou 10 pouces, je suis pas sûr que tous les formats soient compatibles, et de toutes façons j'embarque mon macbook en vacances.
--------->_donc c'est sur le macbook qu'on va regarder les flims_
ma question ne porte pas sur l'alimentation, j'ai déjà un convertisseur 12/220, mais sur le _*support pour l'ordi*_: connaissez vous des supports qui se prennent sur le siège avant (il y a un appuie tête si nécessaire), mes descendantes sont encore jeunes, et bien que ce soient de futurs génies:love: je n'ai pas du tout envie de leur mettre un ordi sur les genoux, je sens qu'au bout de 10 minutes il va valdinguer ou leur chauffer leurs petits mollets.

La seule piste que je trouve, c'est un bras articulé qui se met sur le siège passager et qui permet au conducteur (inconscient) de pianoter sur son ordi depuis son siège, c'est hors de prix, ça ampute la place du passager et de toutes façons c'est à l'arrière que seront les spectatrices.
merci.


----------

